# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Studi o parametri?..

## CarloF

Ciao,
soo a chidervi n ragguaglio. Un contribuente con due attività , ricevitoria ( soggetta a parametri) e bar (soggetta a studi), per le quali è prevalente la ricevitoria in base al volume d'affari, deve compilare lo studio del bar o i parametri per la ricevitoria?... non credo vada compilato il quadro M - annotazione separata.
Grazie e buona settimana

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao,
> soo a chidervi n ragguaglio. Un contribuente con due attività , ricevitoria ( soggetta a parametri) e bar (soggetta a studi), per le quali è prevalente la ricevitoria in base al volume d'affari, deve compilare lo studio del bar o i parametri per la ricevitoria?... non credo vada compilato il quadro M - annotazione separata.
> Grazie e buona settimana

  Il caso è stato già trattato dall'ade con la circolare 134/e del 3.7.2000.
Quindi, per il bar va compilato lo specifico studio di settore, mentre per la ricevitoria non va compilato nulla.
Ciao

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> Ciao,
> soo a chidervi n ragguaglio. Un contribuente con due attivit&#224; , ricevitoria ( soggetta a parametri) e bar (soggetta a studi), per le quali &#232; prevalente la ricevitoria in base al volume d'affari, deve compilare lo studio del bar o i parametri per la ricevitoria?... non credo vada compilato il quadro M - annotazione separata.
> Grazie e buona settimana

  Gli aggi (ricavi netti) derivanti dalla ricevitoria sono > o <= al 20% dei ricavi complessivi?
Claudio.

----------


## CarloF

ciao 
come ho specificato nel messaggio gli aggi derivanti da attività di ricevitoria superano i ricavi del bar, questa era la causa del mio dubbio
Grazie

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> ciao 
> come ho specificato nel messaggio gli aggi derivanti da attivit&#224; di ricevitoria superano i ricavi del bar, questa era la causa del mio dubbio
> Grazie

  In questo caso allora direi che l'annotazione separata ci sta tutta.
Puoi trovare conferma (con relative istruzioni) nei modelli per l'annotazione separata.
Claudio.

----------

